# 100 mile charity bike ride.



## Dave T (5 Sep 2011)

Over the years I have done some bike rides for the British Heart Foundation around Norfolk.Any one else on here done any charity rides?.


----------



## superbadger (6 Sep 2011)

Well you know i have coz i think you commented on my topic; Did you need any advice??? I aint a pro though,nowhere near . Oh when i left Norfolk on my ride i went along the coastal path through Sheringham,morston,wells,etc.... Have you ever done that route? Its brill......


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

I've done a couple but no formally organised ones. I raised some money for SANE last year by riding Flying Dodo's Kent ride plus riding to the start and back from London.

Then this year, I raised money for Help 4 Heroes by riding London - Stonehenge - Wootton Bassett - London with Aperitif, Redjedi, Davy Walnuts and Arallsopp. 

I have thought about about London - Paris etc but feel put off by minimum sponsorship plus having to ride at an organised pace. The H4H ride was 242 miles for me in around 24 hours (17 hours moving) and a lot of fun was had along the way, however 4 days L - P (around 300 miles I believe) and I think I'd get bored.


----------



## Dave T (7 Sep 2011)

superbadger said:


> Well you know i have coz i think you commented on my topic; Did you need any advice??? I aint a pro though,nowhere near . Oh when i left Norfolk on my ride i went along the coastal path through Sheringham,morston,wells,etc.... Have you ever done that route? Its brill......



Hi Superbadger,yes I've done Sheringham,Wells.It is a grand route and a nice part of Norfolk.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (8 Sep 2011)

I rode the Action Medical Research Suffolk Sunrise in May, my first "organised" ride and also, at 100 miles, the furthest I'd ridden in one gone.

On the one hand I enjoyed the experience of riding in a group, but found it a bit chaotic: some riders were a bit gung-ho and showed a lack of consideration.

AMR also promised a lot but failed to deliver and I thought it was expensive. What particularly irked me was that they weren't up front about sponsorship, calling it a _target_ when in fact it was a _minimum_: my overall impression was that lots had been spent on hype and marketing.

I won't ride for AMR again.

This Sunday I'm riding for St Elizabeth Hospice; I hope that as this is a smaller event for a local charity the whole event will be much more enjoyable, but the weather forecast doesn't look promising...


----------



## superbadger (8 Sep 2011)

good luck Jimmy.... i hate when the Big 'so-called' event charities do that cr@p!!! Thats why i usualy do solo. i raise cash and it ALL goes where it supposed to. Im not calling such events corrupt .... God no.... But your comment about the other riders on the road..... 'Couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery' comes to mind!!! 

Nice 1 Dave T... My sis lives in Cromer so i get free holidays Carnival Week!!! lol


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (9 Sep 2011)

Thanks SB, the weather forecast has improved too!


----------



## andyh (14 Sep 2011)

hi 
ive done the winchester 100k twice now for action medical research and have enjoyed both times, ive found it well organised both times and i 

hope to do it again next year. 

andy


----------



## Chrisz (14 Sep 2011)

I've done two H4H rides (Cherbourg - Paris & Brussells - Arnhem), L2P for The Soldiers Charity, and several 1 day rides/sportives for charity. Always enjoyed them (especially the multi-day ones) and am currently in the process of organising/planning my own 5-day 450 mile charity ride for next June.


----------

